# Linux computer the size of a brick



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Its the SheevaPlug  a Linux computer.

Or as Scientific American described it back in April, its a cheap and powerful home server stuffed into a package the size of a power brick."
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/22138


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Cute toy.


----------

